# Evic VTC mini SS316l TCR



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

I have a 26g ss316l single coil in my subtank mini reading at 0.46Ω and i have it set to 450ºF. My TCR value for this wire is 0092. 

My problem is that the device fires once fine and then after 1 puff it doesn't fire, it says 'Temp protected'. My tank is full and the wicking is fine because in power mode i can chain vape it at 25-30w and it keeps up. What am I doing wrong and how can I fix my problem.


----------



## Dubz (28/2/16)

Try increasing your temperature as it is reaching temp too quickly. Also why not just use it in SS316 mode?


----------



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

Dubz said:


> Try increasing your temperature as it is reaching temp too quickly. Also why not just use it in SS316 mode?


In ss316 mode I get dry hits. When I did the cotton burn test the cotton split into two. Even at 550ºF the same thing happens


----------



## Dubz (28/2/16)

What firmware do you have installed?


----------



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

The latest firmware, it's version 3.01


----------



## Dubz (28/2/16)

daniel craig said:


> The latest firmware, it's version 3.01


Was it working fine for you with v3.0?


----------



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

I haven't tried it out before.


----------



## Dubz (28/2/16)

Ok. Is your wick tight inside your coil or does it move very freely? I prefer tight wick when using SS temp control and i use the 316ss mode with no dry hits...


----------



## Dubz (28/2/16)

Also try going back to v3.0 software and see if the problem persists. If it works properly then try v3.01 again, maybe there was a bug when you updated.


----------



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

Dubz said:


> Ok. Is your wick tight inside your coil or does it move very freely? I prefer tight wick when using SS temp control and i use the 316ss mode with no dry hits...


I downgraded to version 3.0 the problem toned down a bit but I can't chain vape it.


----------



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

Dubz said:


> Ok. Is your wick tight inside your coil or does it move very freely? I prefer tight wick when using SS temp control and i use the 316ss mode with no dry hits...


With SS wire should I do spaced coils or contact coils?


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/2/16)

I have SS316L coils and I find that the SS316L setting on the VTC Mini does not give me a constant vape. I have switched to the TCR settings and use a TCR value of 100. I have mine on 220 Celsius on the Subtank Mini and have not ruined a wick in this mode, even if the tank is bone dry.
Just a dumb question, but why use Fahrenheit ? It will switch to Celsius if you take it to min or max till it stops and then pushing the button once more.


daniel craig said:


> With SS wire should I do spaced coils or contact coils?


You can do either spaced or contact with SS, whatever you prefer. When doing contact coils, pulse fire it in power mode and strum the coil by pulling a screwdriver tip or the back of your tweezers over them to get rid of hot spots. It works like a charm.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> I have SS316L coils and I find that the SS316L setting on the VTC Mini does not give me a constant vape. I have switched to the TCR settings and use a TCR value of 100. I have mine on 220 Celsius on the Subtank Mini and have not ruined a wick in this mode, even if the tank is bone dry.
> Just a dumb question, but why use Fahrenheit ? It will switch to Celsius if you take it to min or max till it stops and then pushing the button once more.
> 
> You can do either spaced or contact with SS, whatever you prefer. When doing contact coils, pulse fire it in power mode and strum the coil by pulling a screwdriver tip or the back of your tweezers over them to get rid of hot spots. It works like a charm.


I will try with TCR value 100. I'm used to Fahrenheit rather than Celsius


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/2/16)

daniel craig said:


> I will try with TCR value 100. I'm used to Fahrenheit rather than Celsius


 Haha, hard-core & old-school.
I grew up in a metric world so the only thing I know about Fahrenheit is how to spell it... sometimes


----------



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

daniel craig said:


> I will try with TCR value 100. I'm used to Fahrenheit rather than Celsius


I tried TCR 100 and still doesn't work. Basically it fires well for the first puff and then when I take the next about 5 seconds later it won't fire and will say temp protected.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/2/16)

Mmmm. Do you have the base resistance locked down on the coil ?
I noticed mine is not locked, so after the update I forgot to do that as well. That could influence it too.


----------



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Mmmm. Do you have the base resistance locked down on the coil ?
> I noticed mine is not locked, so after the update I forgot to do that as well. That could influence it too.


Resistance is locked at 0.46 ohms


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/2/16)

I'm stumped. Dirty contacts interfering by any chance ? 
I know the Subtanks and the VTC Mini are not best of buds as the tank does not screw all the way down. See if you remove the tank and clean the inside of the 510 with alcohol / spirits and a cotton swab. 
Also check if you can remove the center pin on the Subtank Mini with tweezers without stripping the tank fully. You might have to unscrew the base and coil and push it out from the top. Drag the top and bottom parts of the pin across a piece of paper (a4 sheet) while applying light pressure to clean off any residue that might be on there and possibly affecting the contact.
I'm not sure what else to check or recommend except maybe trying with a different tank if you can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> I'm stumped. Dirty contacts interfering by any chance ?
> I know the Subtanks and the VTC Mini are not best of buds as the tank does not screw all the way down. See if you remove the tank and clean the inside of the 510 with alcohol / spirits and a cotton swab.
> Also check if you can remove the center pin on the Subtank Mini with tweezers without stripping the tank fully. You might have to unscrew the base and coil and push it out from the top. Drag the top and bottom parts of the pin across a piece of paper (a4 sheet) while applying light pressure to clean off any residue that might be on there and possibly affecting the contact.
> I'm not sure what else to check or recommend except maybe trying with a different tank if you can.


Thanks for all the help, I'll just use it in power mode. Either way it's good, I just wanted to have it in temp mode but it's fine in power mode so it's not a big deal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

The subtank works in temp mode on my RX200


----------



## shabbar (28/2/16)

What Wattage are you vaping it in temp mode?

I usually vape at 45w and 265deg. 

You can set your Wattage at 75w and then set your temperature. You will have a faster ramp up time and then temperature limiting will kick in and throttle down or set a lower wattage and higher temperature. 

Remember cotton starts to singe at 210 deg Celsius when dry.


----------



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

shabbar said:


> What Wattage are you vaping it in temp mode?
> 
> I usually vape at 45w and 265deg.
> 
> ...


I have it set to 30w at 450°F


----------



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

Seems to be working perfect now. I cleaned out the tank, 510 pin, and re-configured all the settings and locked the resistance. Looks like it was either my bad wicking or my juice levels were too low (half covering the wicking holes)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/2/16)

daniel craig said:


> Seems to be working perfect now. I cleaned out the tank, 510 pin, and re-configured all the settings and locked the resistance. Looks like it was either my bad wicking or my juice levels were too low (half covering the wicking holes)


Working on the VTC Mini ? If so, very glad it's sorted as it almost sounded like mod problems. 
I'd wager a bet on the connections, not the wicking or juice levels. I have vaped my Subtank Mini bone dry without any problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Working on the VTC Mini ? If so, very glad it's sorted as it almost sounded like mod problems.
> I'd wager a bet on the connections, not the wicking or juice levels. I have vaped my Subtank Mini bone dry without any problems.


Most probably was that because when using it on my RX after vaping and leaving it and coming back after about half an hour the mod showed 'Atomizer short' and then I had to unscrew it and screw it back on to work.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/2/16)

Not sure if you are aware of this thread : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rx200-warranty-issues.t19939/
Be careful with tanks that has slightly longer 510 connectors on the RX. Not sure of the Subtank Mini falls into this class, but that 'Atomizer Short' message rings a bell on some on the issue mentioned, not necessarily in the linked thread though.


----------



## daniel craig (28/2/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Not sure if you are aware of this thread : http://www.ecigssa.co.za/rx200-warranty-issues.t19939/
> Be careful with tanks that has slightly longer 510 connectors on the RX. Not sure of the Subtank Mini falls into this class, but that 'Atomizer Short' message rings a bell on some on the issue mentioned, not necessarily in the linked thread though.


I use my Crius on the RX200 always. Not too worried about the subtank not working on it. As long as the Crius works on my RX I'm happy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouder (29/2/16)

@daniel craig mine did EXACTLY the same! Turns out one of my coil screws came loose


----------

